# Neuer Rootserveranbieter gesucht



## nowayback (10. Apr. 2014)

Hi,

langsam aber sicher geht mir OVH auf den Sack. Man kann mit denen nicht mehr planen. Seit letztem Jahr ändern die fast monatlich irgendetwas. Daher interessiert mich, wo ihr euch eingemietet habt. 

Ich will und muss da nun einfach mal die Augen offen halten nach Alternativen. Aktuell habe ich bei OVH einen Server den ich demnächst wohl in eine planbare Umgebung verschieben muss mit Intel Xeon E3 1245v2, 32GB Ram und 2x2TB HDD im Raid1. Mir werden 200Mbit Upload garantiert, Download mit 1Gbit. Ich hab aktuell auf der Maschine 5 IP's und plane 10+x in den nächsten Wochen. Hätte es die Treueaktion noch gegeben wie damals angekündigt, wären ein Großteil der IPs auch schon eingesetzt. 
Natürlich ist der DDos Schutz bei OVH sehr reizvoll und auch das Netzwerk deutlich stabiler als das von z.B. Hetzner wo ich auch noch einige Kisten habe (deshalb ist Hetzner keine Alternative mehr). Aber die permanenten Änderungen will ich einfach nicht mehr mitmachen. Die Kiste kostet mich aktuell rund 55€ - was der Grund ist warum ich mir das noch antue. 

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mir auch die Hardware kaufen könnte und in der Firma mit unterstellen könnte. Aber das tue ich absichtlich aus Flexibilitätsgründen und internen Richtlinien nur ungern/nicht. Noch dazu müsste ich dann IP's aus dem Firmenpool nehmen. Das geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht. 

Habt ihr Alternativen dazu?

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2014)

Ich weiß dass Du Hetzner ausgeschlossen hast, aber ich persönlich würde meine neuen Server bei Hetzner mieten. Ich administriere ja Server für unsere Kunden bei vielen Rechenzentren weltweit und Hetzner gehört meiner Meinung nach zu den Besten. Hardware Austausch bei Fehlern oft innerhaln von einer halben Stunde, gutes Rescue system und Probleme mit dem netzwerk hatte ich bislang bei keinem unserer Server. Das einzig negative bei Hetzner ist dass man sich nicht mehrer server in ein gemeinsames Subnetz stellen lassen kann. Wenn Du einen zusätzlichen DOS Schutz für eine Seite brauchts, dann kannst Du auch externe Anbieter wie Cloudflare nehmen.

Einige Bekannte von mir schwören auch auf Webtropia. Aber ich habe gehört dass es dort Probleme gibt wie sie dos (also nicht ddos) Angriffe handhaben, anstatt den incoming traffic des Angreifers anhand seiner IP zu blockieren nehmen sie deinen Server komplett vom netz.

Bei Hosteurope ist es so dass sie alles Virtualisieren, auch die root server (vmware bare metal). Ich habe es dort erlebt dass sie server ohne Vorankündigung selbst rebooten und das Backups und Snapshots die automatisch anlegen nicht rückspielbar waren oder das Backupsystem keine Snapshots nachts erstellt.


----------



## nowayback (10. Apr. 2014)

hi,

danke für deine erfahrungen. Leider habe ich bei Hetzner immer wieder größere Probleme die Hetzner nicht bereit ist zu lösen oder nicht in der Lage ist. 

Das Webtropia nullroutet hatte ich auch schon in Erfahrung gebracht und Hetzner macht es genauso. Das ist für mich eine absolut unhaltbarer Einschränkung.

Da HostEurope keine echten Rootserver anbietet, sind die für mich eh schon raus. 

Und da steh ich immernoch am Anfang. 

Ich hatte noch die Rootserver von G-Portal im Auge. Hab mich da auch durch die Foren gewühlt. Erst sprachen sie von "echten 1Gbit", später wurde das in einem anderen Thread aber relativiert. Nicht zuletzt hatten die auch massiv mit ddos zu kämpfen. 

Wäre schön wenn hier noch jemand ein paar Vorschläge hat, die ich vielleicht übersehen oder noch nicht gefunden habe 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## darkness_08 (10. Apr. 2014)

Hey,

ich habe leider keinen großen Erfahrungsschatz was verschiedene Server angeht. Bin aber jetzt auch schon seit einigen Jahren bei Hetzner und habe dort auch noch nie Probleme gehabt. Angefangen hatte ich mal bei Server4You. Bin von da dann zu Hetzner und seit dem zufriden.

Wie gesagt, wir reden hier von einem Server


----------



## nowayback (10. Apr. 2014)

dann schmeiß dir einfach mal just4fun smokeping drauf und lass mal heise.de überwachen und du wirst sehen was ich meine


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2014)

Hast Du mal überlegt bei einem Rechenzentrumsbetreiber direkt 1/4 oder 1/2 Rack anzumieten und eigene Hardware zu nutzen? Die meisten RZ's bieten ja auch mehrere Conectivity Provider zur Auswahl.

Ich bin vor dem Schritt bislang zurückgeschreckt da ich es sehr praktisch finde wenn ich mich nicht selbst um die Hardware kümmern muss, wenn mal was ausfällt und ich nicht 1 Stunde zum Rechenzentrum fahren muss, wenn ich mal an die Hardware ran muss.


----------



## mare (11. Apr. 2014)

Wir haben seit 7 Jahren eigene Hardware in einer Colo.
(1997 Resellerpakete bei div. Hostern -> V-Server -> Rootserver -> Colo 2007)

Man ist einfach flexibler und kann bei neuen Anforderungen schnell reagieren. Entsprechende Redundanzen wie Netzteil / Raid / Backupsystem nehmen auch dem gefürchteten Hardwareausfall den schrecken.

Du mußt nur entscheiden ob es sich a) rechnet und b) die benötigten Kapazitäten und KnowHow vorhanden sind.

LG Mare


----------



## nowayback (11. Apr. 2014)

Hi,



> Hast Du mal überlegt bei einem Rechenzentrumsbetreiber direkt 1/4 oder 1/2 Rack anzumieten und eigene Hardware zu nutzen? Die meisten RZ's bieten ja auch mehrere Conectivity Provider zur Auswahl.


Ja das habe ich tatsächlich. Jedoch sehe ich es genauso wie du und würde es so lange es geht auch gerne vermeiden. 



> Du mußt nur entscheiden ob es sich a) rechnet


Das ist hier der große Knackpunkt. Für mich rechnet es sich einfach nicht früh genug. Ich müsste innerhalb der Zeit, die ich brauchen würde für die Amortisation der Hardware, selbige warscheinlich schon wieder austauschen oder zusätzliche kaufen, was dann irgendwann in einer Endlosschleife endet. 

Meine Server laufen hauptsächlich für privaten Kram und nichts womit ich Einnahmen erziele oder erzielen will. Deshalb wird so eine Rechnung nie aufgehen. Trotzdem ist es mir wichtig, z.B. eine stabile Leitung zu haben. Ist blöd wenn man regelmäßig ausm TS fliegt oder Imap Verbindungen zurückgesetzt werden oder das Monitoring so grob eingestellt werden müsste, dass man es auch gleich ganz sein lassen kann. 

Dann werd ich mal gucken ob und wie ich OVH dazu zwingen kann ihre Leistungen zu erbringen, denn es scheint keine Alternative zu dem Verein für mich zu geben. 

Danke für eure Tipps und Meinungen.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2014)

> Meine Server laufen hauptsächlich für privaten Kram und nichts womit ich Einnahmen erziele oder erzielen will. Deshalb wird so eine Rechnung nie aufgehen. Trotzdem ist es mir wichtig, z.B. eine stabile Leitung zu haben. Ist blöd wenn man regelmäßig ausm TS fliegt oder Imap Verbindungen zurückgesetzt werden oder das Monitoring so grob eingestellt werden müsste, dass man es auch gleich ganz sein lassen kann.


Finde ich erstaunlich dass Du das bei hetzner hast. Vielleicht ist einfach mit Deinem Server was nicht in Ordnung. Ich betreue viele Hetzner Server, ein paar eigene und viele von unseren Kunden (meist Unternehmen und viele Davon Mailserver) und keiner hatte jemals ein Connectivity Problem bei mit Imap. Auf vielen läuft auch ein dauerhaftes externes  monitoring und ich arbeite auf den Servern auch viel per SSH, das letze mal dass ich aus einer session bei einem hetzner Server geflogen bin war vor etwa einem halben Jahr und das lag an meinem Router und nicht an hetzner.


----------



## nowayback (12. Apr. 2014)

Hi,



> Finde ich erstaunlich dass Du das bei hetzner hast. Vielleicht ist einfach mit Deinem Server was nicht in Ordnung.


Wenn es nur bei einem Server so wäre, hätte ich das auch vermutet... aber ich hab das (und hab das gehabt) in verschiedenen RZ. Das waren unterschiedliche Server aus unterschiedlichen Preisklassen mit unterschiedlicher Hardware. Das einzige was identisch war, war das Betriebssystem und der Anbieter ;-)

Ich hab mich auch mal mit einigen Kollegen drüber unterhalten. Die meisten haben/hatten ähnliche Probleme aber es scheint stark vom RZ abzuhängen und wen man noch so im Rack hat. 



> Ich betreue viele Hetzner Server, ein paar eigene und viele von unseren Kunden (meist Unternehmen und viele Davon Mailserver) und keiner hatte jemals ein Connectivity Problem bei mit Imap.


Hier ist es wohl auch eine Frage der Server. So wie ich das sehe, sind z.B. die howtoforge Server vServer. Das Hetzner die besonders überwacht, sollte denke ich klar sein. 
Imap ist ja noch tolerant was timeouts angeht. Aber Teamspeak, Ventrilo, Mumble und Co. sind es nicht und sollen es auch nicht sein. 
Ich hab auch ein kleines Portal für Videogruppenchat. Da merkt man es auch schnell wenn die Leitung mal wieder nicht will und alle Audio/Video Verbindungen ins timeout laufen und das liegt nicht an der Clientseite. 



> Auf vielen läuft auch ein dauerhaftes externes monitoring


Wenn du jede Minute nur prüfst ob ein Dienst läuft oder nicht, musst du schon glück haben dass du dann ausgerechnet den Zeitraum erwischt, in dem es auftritt. Außerdem sagt die reine Erreichbarkeit nichts über die allgemeine Verbindung aus. Hast du eine Latenz von 5ms oder 500ms? Wie sieht es mit Packetloss aus? Wenn das externe monitoring dauerhaft läuft, warum ist dann das howtoforge forum einige Stunden lang down weil der DB Server nicht erreichbar war? Versteh das nicht falsch, ich will dir keinen Vorwurf machen. Also nimm das bitte nicht persönlich. Aber selbst hier im Forum merkt man teilweise, wie lahm die Verbindung ist, oder dass es eben mal einige Stunden gar nicht geht. 

Zu Hetzner bringt mich daher einfach keiner mehr. Zuviel Glücksspiel im richtigen RZ und Rack zu landen und dann zu hoffen das der Zustand auch noch anhält. 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## F4RR3LL (12. Apr. 2014)

Für mich führt im *günstigen* Segment eigentlich kein Weg an Hetzner/OVH vorbei.
Wenn Du es aber etwas individueller magst kann ich https://datafabrik.de empfehlen. 
Du kannst dort nach einem absolut individuellen Angebot fragen und liegst preislich in einem Rahmen, der natürlich oberhalb von den Massenhostern liegt, aber dennoch im zahlbaren Rahmen ist. Manitu.de und ip-projects.de waren auch Anbieter bei denen ich schon sehr zufrieden gehostet habe.

Gruß Sven


----------



## hilfswicht (12. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
streue meine Server auch immer etwas. 
Kann über Hetzner auch nichts negatives sagen.
Bin aber auch aus den diversen Gründen dabei von OVH abzusehen bzw. abzuraten. Die ständigen Änderungen sind nervig.

Der französische Mitbewerber online.net ist nach 4 Wochen absolut in Ordnung. Support auf Englisch, nicht der schnellste bei kleineren Anfragen. Ernste Probleme hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht, kann also z.B. den Hardwaretausch noch nicht beurteilen. Leider doch die französische MwSt zu zahlen. :-(
Als Alternative vor allem wegen Traffic-Flat und keine Einschränkungen (z.B. Tor und VPN alles erlaubt) für mich interessant.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2014)

@nowayback: das was du bzgl. Howtoforge.de auf hetzner bezogen hast, hat mit hetzner nichts zu tun. Zum einen läuft nichts auf hetzner vservern sondern howtoforge.de ist auf einem uralten root server und zum anderen ist die deutsche howtoforge seite dank der in DE hohen adblocker nutzung ein absolutes zuschussgeschäft und ich behebe daher fehler in der seite, wenn ich zeit habe.


----------



## nowayback (12. Apr. 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> @nowayback: das was du bzgl. Howtoforge.de auf hetzner bezogen hast, hat mit hetzner nichts zu tun. Zum einen läuft nichts auf hetzner vservern sondern howtoforge.de ist auf einem uralten root server und zum anderen ist die deutsche howtoforge seite dank der in DE hohen adblocker nutzung ein absolutes zuschussgeschäft und ich behebe daher fehler in der seite, wenn ich zeit habe.


Wie gesagt, *sollte kein Vorwurf sein*. Das hab ich extra geschrieben weil mir durchaus bewusst war, dass man das in den falschen Hals bekommen kann. Ich hab nur mal nen tracert auf HowtoForge Linux Tutorials gemacht und da ging es eben in hetzner rz12 auf irgendwas mit v... keine Ahnung mehr. 

Ich wollte damit sagen, dass eben manchmal auch das Forum nicht erreichbar ist. Warum, wieso und weshalb spielte in dem Zusammenhang eigentlich nur eine Rolle wenn es mit dem RZ zusammenhängt. Wenn du sagst, dass hat andere Gründe, dann ist das irrelevant. 



> Für mich führt im *günstigen* Segment eigentlich kein Weg an Hetzner/OVH vorbei.
> Wenn Du es aber etwas individueller magst kann ich https://datafabrik.de empfehlen.
> Du kannst dort nach einem absolut individuellen Angebot fragen und liegst preislich in einem Rahmen, der natürlich oberhalb von den Massenhostern liegt, aber dennoch im zahlbaren Rahmen ist. Manitu.de und ip-projects.de waren auch Anbieter bei denen ich schon sehr zufrieden gehostet habe.
> 
> Gruß Sven


Vielen Dank, das schau ich mir mal in Ruhe an. 



> Kann über Hetzner auch nichts negatives sagen.


Unglaublich was ich für ein Pechvogel sein muss 



> Der französische Mitbewerber online.net ist nach 4 Wochen absolut in Ordnung. Support auf Englisch, nicht der schnellste bei kleineren Anfragen. Ernste Probleme hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht, kann also z.B. den Hardwaretausch noch nicht beurteilen. Leider doch die französische MwSt zu zahlen. :-(
> Als Alternative vor allem wegen Traffic-Flat und keine Einschränkungen (z.B. Tor und VPN alles erlaubt) für mich interessant.


Danke auch dir. Das werde ich mir auch mal anschauen. 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## F4RR3LL (13. Apr. 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> sondern howtoforge.de ist auf einem uralten root server und zum anderen ist die deutsche howtoforge seite dank der in DE hohen adblocker nutzung ein absolutes zuschussgeschäft und ich behebe daher fehler in der seite, wenn ich zeit habe.


Sorry Till, ich mag es wie Du Dich hier im Forum präsentierst und Hilfestellung gibst. Doch mal im Ernst. Die Seite selber zu betreiben ist wohl zahlbar. 
Ich betreibe auch ein wiki das nix kostet und auf einer anderen Seite kostenpflichtigen Support. Ich sehe das als eine Mischung aus Gewinnortientierung und Communitygedanken. 
Ich nutze auch AdBlocker, da ich einfach kein Bock auf Werbung habe. Dazu stehe ich.


Grüßlaaa, Sven der grad entspannt am Grill hockt


----------



## Till (14. Apr. 2014)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Sorry Till, ich mag es wie Du Dich hier im Forum präsentierst und Hilfestellung gibst.


Danke! 



> Doch mal im Ernst. Die Seite selber zu betreiben ist wohl zahlbar.


Der Betrieb der Seite umfasst aber mehr als die reinen Serverkosten. Die Übersetzung der Tutorials wurde von einem Studenten gemacht, der dafür bezahlt wurde. Dem Studenten musste ich bereits letztes Jahr kündigen, daher gibt es auch keine neuen Howtos auf Deutsch mehr, Du kannst das als direkte Folge der Adblockernutzung sehen.



> Ich betreibe auch ein wiki das nix kostet und auf einer anderen Seite kostenpflichtigen Support. Ich sehe das als eine Mischung aus Gewinnortientierung und Communitygedanken.


Das ist bei mir ja ähnlich. Der Community Teil ist, dass ich für Euch kostenlos die Software ISPConfig entwickle und bereitstelle. Der Teil der das finanziert war Howtoforge. Für Howtoforge.com trifft das durchaus noch in gewissem Maße zu, für Howtoforge.de aber nicht. Howtoforge.de ist genauso wie ISPConfig ein Zusatzgeschäft.

Ich vermute mal Du kannst auch nicht Dein Wiki kostenlos anbieten und Deinen Support auch noch kostenlos.

Was ich daraus als Konsequenz ziehen werde kann ich Dir jetzt noch nicht sagen, aber eine Option ist sicher den kostenlosen Support für ISPConfig auf Deutsch komplett einzustellen, da eine Refinanzierung durch Werbung nicht mehr möglich ist.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, das soll hier kein Rumgejammer von mir sein. Ich möchte einfach nur aufzeigen was die Konsequenzen sind, die aus der Nutzung von Adblockern entstehen.


----------



## Croydon (14. Apr. 2014)

Ich möchte kurz einen Beitrag zur Serverdiskussion leisten:
VORSICHT bei Servern im Ausland. Rechtlich gesehen ist, wenn ihr eine deutsche Webseite auf einem französischen Server betreibt, nicht nur das deutsche Recht anwendbar, sondern auch das französische! Das kann von Nachteil sein.

Zum Thema Adblocker muss ich mich auch äußern.
Ich sehe das Hauptproblem darin:
Einige Seiten treiben den User mit ihrer Flut an Werbung - und vor allem aufdringlicher Werbung - dazu, Adblocker zu verwenden.
Das schadet dann insbesondere den Seiten, die sich mit Werbung finanzieren, diese jedoch nur (verhältnismäßig) dezent einsetzen.
Ich finde die Werbung auf Howtoforge (ob nun de oder com) nicht aufdringlich und daher finde ich auch, dass ein Adblocker hier alleine schon aus Gründen der Fairness deaktiviert gehört.
An Stelle des Betreibers würde ich Adblock-Usern tatsächlich sogar mit Einschränkungen begegnen, denn (pauschalisiert gesprochen) diese ziehen ausschließlich Nutzen aus der Seite und geben nichts zurück.
Nehmen-nix-geben-Mentalität wird insbesondere in DE riesengroß geschrieben...

P.S.: Nur um einem falschen Bild vorzubeugen: auch wenn ich ISPConfig-Entwickler bin und im Forum auf Howtoforge manchmal was poste, habe ich nichts von den Howtoforge-Einnahmen und bin ganz sicher nicht deshalb parteiisch. Ich spreche nur aus Erfahrung als Webseitenbetreiber und Dienstleister.


----------



## nowayback (14. Apr. 2014)

Hi,



> VORSICHT bei Servern im Ausland. Rechtlich gesehen ist, wenn ihr eine deutsche Webseite auf einem französischen Server betreibt, nicht nur das deutsche Recht anwendbar, sondern auch das französische! Das kann von Nachteil sein.


Das war mir vorher bewusst und ist es auch jetzt. Wer das eine will, muss eben das andere mögen 



> An Stelle des Betreibers würde ich Adblock-Usern tatsächlich sogar mit Einschränkungen begegnen, denn (pauschalisiert gesprochen) diese ziehen ausschließlich Nutzen aus der Seite und geben nichts zurück.


Und genau das ist nicht so einfach möglich, denn gerade im speziellen Fall von Sven gibt er hier mehr Hilfe, als Hilfe zu fordern. So gibt es hier bestimmt auch noch einige andere und deshalb geht sowas eben nicht ohne solche User abzuschrecken. Als Resultat hast du dann die ganze Arbeit für dich alleine. Damit ist es wieder kontraproduktiv. Es gibt zum Thema Ad-Blocker nur eine Lösung: freiwilliger Verzicht bei Seiten die man oft und gerne nutzt und wo die Werbung nicht als störend empfunden wird.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Croydon (14. Apr. 2014)

Zitat von nowayback:


> Und genau das ist nicht so einfach möglich, denn gerade im speziellen Fall von Sven gibt er hier mehr Hilfe, als Hilfe zu fordern. So gibt es hier bestimmt auch noch einige andere und deshalb geht sowas eben nicht ohne solche User abzuschrecken. Als Resultat hast du dann die ganze Arbeit für dich alleine. Damit ist es wieder kontraproduktiv. Es gibt zum Thema Ad-Blocker nur eine Lösung: freiwilliger Verzicht bei Seiten die man oft und gerne nutzt und wo die Werbung nicht als störend empfunden wird.


Nun ja, das mag sein.
Ich als Betreiber würde da aber abwägen. Ohne die Zahlen hier zu kennen, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass deutlich weniger als 0,5% der User hier regelmäßig etwas beitragen.
Adblocker nutzen aber nach meinen Erfahrungen zwischen 60 und 90% der User.
Stellt sich also die Frage, was schlimmer ist: einen beitragenden User zu verlieren (wobei fraglich ist, ob überhaupt jeder so reagieren würde) oder die entgangenen Werbeeinnahmen eines Großteils der User. Denn freiwillig schalten die User das Teil sowieso nicht aus (oder vielleicht in 1% der Fälle).

Es ist ein großer Unterschied, ob man eine Seite wie diese (oder ein Wiki) in der *Freizeit* kostenlos betreibt, oder ob es *Teil der Firma* ist.
Die Situation ist doch meines Wissens nach so:
Die ISPConfig-Entwicklung ist zusammen mit dem entsprechenden Support und dem Betrieb von Howtoforge (de+com) eine hauptberufliche Tätigkeit, von der ein (oder mehrere?) kompletter Lebensunterhalt bestritten werden muss.
ISPConfig selbst bringt schon mal kein Geld, das steht in meinen Augen fest. Also muss es kostenpflichtigen Support geben, um ein solches Projekt gegenzufinanzieren. Diejenigen, die kostenlosen Support haben möchten (und das ist in meinen Augen das Forum), müssen entweder Supporter werden oder Werbung in Kauf nehmen.
Und diejenigen, die das nicht tun (i.A. Adblocker-User), nutzen eine Dienstleistung und verweigern dem Dienstleister eine entsprechende Entlohnung.

Noch einmal zum speziellen Fall der wirklich beitragenden User:
Wenn jemand jeden Tag hier Hilfestellungen gibt und regelmäßig aktiv ist, so dass es der Seite einen wirklichen Mehrwert gibt, der könnte ja auch beim Betreiber anfragen, ob er dafür die Werbung ausgeblendet bekommt.
Meines Erachtens nach also kein pauschaler Grund dagegen, Adblocker-User erst einmal grundsätzlich energisch (ggf. auch mit Einschränkungen der Seite) dazu aufzufordern, diesen auszuschalten.

P.S.:
Nur mal um zu zeigen, was man dagegen machen könnte (was nicht heißen soll, dass ich das hier als Empfehlung ausspreche *g*):
http://customers.pixcept.de/test.html


----------



## F4RR3LL (14. Apr. 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> Das ist bei mir ja ähnlich. Der Community Teil ist, dass ich für Euch kostenlos die Software ISPConfig entwickle und bereitstelle. Der Teil der das finanziert war Howtoforge. Für Howtoforge.com trifft das durchaus noch in gewissem Maße zu, für Howtoforge.de aber nicht. Howtoforge.de ist genauso wie ISPConfig ein Zusatzgeschäft.
> 
> Ich vermute mal Du kannst auch nicht Dein Wiki kostenlos anbieten und Deinen Support auch noch kostenlos.


Ich nochmal, ich wusste zB gar nicht das Howtoforge der Part ist, welcher das refinanziert was Du programmierst. Ich dachte das liefe über die kostenpflichtigen Leistungen deiner Firma.
Daher auch meine Reaktion. In dem Fall werde ich den AdBlocker für die Seite natürlich wieder rausnehmen.

Bei mir ists ein ganz anderes Modell und ich habe halt keine Programmierarbeit zu leisten, daher nicht vergleichbar. Evtl würde es Sinn machen, genau solche Infos zur Finanzierung des Forums / der Übersetzungen für Howtos etc irgendwie hier Sticky o.ä. zu machen, evtl lässt sich der eine oder andere dann auch überzeugen den Ad Blocker für diese Seite zu deaktivieren.

Grüßlaaaa vom Sven


----------



## Till (15. Apr. 2014)

@Sven: Danke!


----------



## fuxifux (15. Apr. 2014)

Ich hab auch gleich mal aus schlechtem Gewissen den Adblocker deaktiviert.

Was mir aber bei meiner eher ausgelasteten Internetverbindung nicht so gut gefällt ist, dass das Obere Banner erst eine Sekunde verzögert erscheint.

Damit ändert der für mich relevante Teil des Forums seine Position während der Navigation.(ich gehe auf "neue Beiträge", suche einen aus - und in dem Moment springt alles um 3cm nach unten...)

Wenn das so änderbar wäre, dass der Platz für das Banner schon beim ersten Laden reserviert wird, würde mir das sehr gefallen  
Dann erscheint es zwar auch später, aber es ändert nicht das ganze Forum die Position...

fuxifux


----------



## Till (15. Apr. 2014)

Danke für das deaktivierend es Adblockers und den Verbesserungsvorschlag. Das lässt sich sicher ändern  Ich schau mir das nachher mal an.


----------



## Benedict (15. Apr. 2014)

Das mit dem schlechten Gewissen finde ich gut. Hab ich auch. Adblocker ist deaktiviert!


----------



## planet_fox (15. Apr. 2014)

Blöde frage, Glaubt ihr dass wen wir eine Info machen würden so aller wie Finanziert sich dieses Forum dass jemand sich das durch lesen würde ?

Wenn überhaupt wer noch ne Möglichkeit ne abfrage zu machen so aller
[Du hast den Addblocker an, bitte schalte ihn aus dieses Seite finanziert sich dadurch]


----------



## Croydon (15. Apr. 2014)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Blöde frage, Glaubt ihr dass wen wir eine Info machen würden so aller wie Finanziert sich dieses Forum dass jemand sich das durch lesen würde ?


Nein, meiner Meinung nach nicht - zumindest nicht die Zielgruppe, die am wichtigsten wäre, nämlich die Gelegenheitsbesucher, die den größten Teil der Impressions ausmachen wird, denke ich.


----------



## F4RR3LL (16. Apr. 2014)

Da habt ihr bestimmt nicht unrecht, fox und Croydon, aber irgendwie muss mans ja mal angehen. Das mit dem sticky Post, war auch nur ein flotter Gedanke. Ich vermute mal das der Tagesdurchlauf hier bestimmt eine ganze Menge ist wenn ich mir so anschaue wie oft die Ergebnisse hier top in google und co sind, bzw das Ranking der Seite.
Ansonsten brauchts halt ein komplett anderes Businessmodell, und da wirds dann schwer. 

Denn zahlen will ja auch kaum wer was. Support ja, Eigenhirnleistung wenn möglich nahe null, Kosten null, aber laufen muss es. 


Das ist denke ich genau das Problem, mit dem so ziemlich alle, die etwas für die Community machen, zu kämpfen haben, um wenigstens auf +-0 zu kommen. 

Grüssla Sven


----------



## planet_fox (16. Apr. 2014)

Hm, mal sehn wie dass hier wird im schlimmsten fall wird die Seite dicht gemacht und wird halt gejammert dass es kein deutsches Forum gibt ... 

Auf der anderen Seite könnte dann mehr zeit in die Entwicklung fließen.Ich habe in letzter Zeit von einigen Community gehört die auch viel leisten und dass für lau . Es ist sehr schade wenn man hört von Seiten die man ewig kennt und diese dann Sterben aus diesen Gründen. Den wenigsten ist klar dass sich die OpenSource Seiten mit Werbung finanzieren. 

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist Sourceforge macht ja mittlerweile massiv Werbung auf ihren Seiten. Da sieht man dass selbst bei solchen Seiten es eher nicht so toll aus sieht. 

Was auch sehr Interessant ist ISPConfig ist mittlerweile fast Konkurrenzlos, die anderen Projekte die es da so gab Existieren zwar aber nur noch mager.


----------



## Till (17. Apr. 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle hier im Thread für Eure Hilfe!

@fuxifux: Ich hab den Leerraum des obene Banners jetzt mal auf eine feste Höhe gesetzt.



> Denn zahlen will ja auch kaum wer was. Support ja, Eigenhirnleistung wenn möglich nahe null, Kosten null, aber laufen muss es.


So kann man es kurz und prägnant zusammenfassen 

Ich denke ich werde es mal bei der nächsten Überarbeitung der Seite mit einem dezenten Hinweis an Adblocker Nutzer versuchen mit der Bitte den Adblocker zu deaktivieren. Mal sehen was dabei rum kommt.

Noch eine kleine Anekdote zum Thema Adblocker: Von Seiten der Adblocker Nutzer liest man ja oft "Wenn Ihr ein anderes Modell anbieten würdet um für die Seite zu zahlen und wir dann keine Werbung ansehen müssen, dann machen wir das sofort". Bei howtoforge.com gibt es ja die Subscriptions, die neben Downloads von Tutorials als PDF, dem ispconfig handbuch, diversen VM downloads auch die Werbung von der Seite entfernt und man unterstützt damit eben auch noch ISPConfig. Ich erhielt vor ein paar Monaten Emails von Kunden, unsere Seite sei kaputt, Navigation "zerschossen" und wir haben "halbe Texte" Texte auf der Startseite. Ich hab alles kontrolliert, sieht bei mir ok aus. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert warum wir seit Wochen kaum noch neue Subscriber hatten. Kunde schickt mir dann einen Screenshot, Seite war komisch, ein halber Text auf der Startseite fehlte und das menü war merkwürdig kurz. Hat ein wenig gedauert bis ich rausgefunden habe was es war, adblock plus hat alle <a tags (aus der Seitennavigation aber auch sonstwo) entfernt die auf die URL (Unterseite) /subcription von howtoforge.com verwiesen. Es gab dafür in adblock eigene Regeln nur gegen howtoforge.com, also keine genersiche Regel die durch Zufall auf howtoforge gewirkt hat. Durch Zufall habe ich über X Umwege (die OS community ist halt ganz gut vernetzt) einem adblock Maintainer eine direkte Nachricht senden können um ihm das problem zu schildern und der hat sich freundlicherweise dem Problem schnell angenommen. Ich finde es aber doch sehr bedenklich wenn adblock als Waffe gegen Opensource Seiten eingesetzt wird um sie von allen Einnahmen abzuschneiden.


----------



## fuxifux (17. Apr. 2014)

Super, danke! So ist die usability ohne Werbeblocker viel besser für mich.


----------



## nowayback (18. Apr. 2014)

Wenn es an der Finanzierung scheitert habe ich hier ein paar Möglichkeiten mehr Umsatz zu generieren:

1. Subskription
1.1. Subskription ausweiten auf alle länderbezogenen Foren (Eine für Alle)
1.2. Subskription erweitern z.B. gratis ISPConfig Monitor App (wäre ja über Lizenzcode realisierbar) für die Dauer der Mitgliedschaft (kostet dich nix extra, steigert die Anzahl der User die die App einsetzen und damit auch den Bekanntheitsgrad im Play Store) und erhöht den Anreiz weiter. Oder 1 Ticket pro Monat gratis mit garantierten Reaktionszeiten.... tbc.

2. Premium Provider
Du bietest Hostern, die ISPConfig nutzen, bzw. Serveranbietern, bei denen der Betrieb von ISPConfig möglich ist, an, ein sogenannter "Premium Provider" zu werden. Natürlich testest du die auch vorher. Wenn Qualität und Quantität passen, nimmst du Sie ins Programm auf und verdienst z.B. 5% der monatlichen Kosten pro vermitteltem Kunden. Dies setzt natürlich voraus, dass du da entsprechende Anbieter findest, die auch den Ansprüchen gerecht werden, aber unmöglich sollte das nicht sein. Du könntest auch spezielle Anleitungen für diese Anbieter schreiben - was die Chance erhöht, dass jemand etwas bei dem Provider mietet. Das ganze hat natürlich auch einen Nachteil: Du setzt deinen Namen (bzw. ISPConfig) ein um für den Anbieter zu werben. Wenn der Mist baut, heißt es: "ISPConfig hat den empfohlen und nun hab ich hier nur Stress". 

3. Ready2Run ISPConfig vServer/Server
Ich denke es ist selbsterklärend. Hier ist ein gutes RZ das A und O. Evtl. kommt hier auch einer der "Premium Provider" in Frage? ;-)

4. Weg von größen Werbenetzwerken. 
Du setzt ja z.B. Google ein. Mit vielen Anbietern kann man auch direkt etwas aushandeln. Das bringt für beide mehr. Dies hat natürlich den Nachteil das du dich selbst um deine Werbenetzwerk kümmern musst z.B. mit OpenX Ad Server (was aber in der Vergangenheit nicht gerade mit Sicherheit geglänzt hat), aber du könntest so auch wieder deine Premium Provider bevorzugen ;-)

5. Handbuch
Du solltest dein Handbuch mehr bewerben. Hast du mal geguckt in wieviel deiner "Perfect Server" Tutorials ein Link zum Handbuch ist? Oder mal auf ispconfig.de? Oder hier im Forum? Oder oder oder?
Wenn du etwas verkaufen willst/musst, dann musst du die Kunden auch mit der Nase da rein drücken, damit die es wahrnehmen. Hier könnte z.B. ein Sticky Post in jedem Forum dafür sorgen, dass Besucher Kenntnis davon nehmen. 

Dies alles soll nur als Idee dienen. Denk da einfach mal in Ruhe drüber nach. Die genannten Beispiele sollen auch nur als Beispiele dienen. 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## logifech (18. Apr. 2014)

Ich habe meienn Adblcoker auch raus genommen für alle Howtofore und ISPConfig seiten. Ich finde ISPCOnfig ist eine gute bzw. Sehr seh rgute Sache die man unterstützen sollte, deshalb kaufe Ich mir auch immer die neuen Handbücher wenn welche raus sindaber auch weil dort viele Intressnate sachen mit drinne stehen und die Monitor App ist auch ein echt klasse zusatz de rmir sehr gefällt.


----------



## robotto7831a (19. Apr. 2014)

zum eigentlichen Thema: 

Wir haben in den letzten Jahren diverse Root Server bei Hetzner gehabt. Die Reaktionszeit vom Support und der Hardwarewechsel sind einfach wunderbar. Das einzige Problem war nur, dass die verschiedenen Server irgendwann in unregelmäßigen Abständen einfach eingefroren sind. Teilweise half nur ein manueller Hardwarereset vom Support. Die von Hetzner angebotenen Hardwartestes lieferten auch keine Auffälligkeiten. 

Wir sind jetzt zu Hosteurope gewechselt. Der kostenlose Support ist zwar nur werktags und tagsüber erreichbar aber dafür ist der Support echt Spitze. Am Wochenende kostet der Support Geld es sei denn, dass das Problem von denen verursacht wurde. Dann ist der Supporteinsatz am Wochenende auch kostenlos. 

Ich habe schon Bekannte mit Ihren Webseiten bei goneo.de und webgo24.de untergebracht. 

Ich habe übrigens keinen Adblocker.


----------



## nowayback (19. Apr. 2014)

hosteurope hab ich in meiner direkten nachbarschaft (15 mins) und wie die arbeiten (um es nicht ausbeuten zu nennen) weiß ich. Daher kommen die sowieso nicht in Frage. Noch dazu virtualisieren die mehr, als die sagen. Das wird meinen persönlichen Ansprüchen halt nicht gerecht, selbst wenn die es praktisch umsetzen könnten.


----------



## robotto7831a (20. Apr. 2014)

Zeig mir einen RZ Betreiber der nicht versucht mit minimalem Personal maximalen Gewinn zu erwirtschaften. 

Dem Threadersteller bleibt nichts anderes übrig als eine kleine Nutzwertanalyse zu machen und jeden möglichen Anbieter zu bewerten um den für ihn passenden Anbieter zu ermitteln.


----------



## Falcon37 (14. Mai 2014)

Ich habe Server bei folgenden Anbietern zur Zeit:



 LeaseWeb Inc. (USA)
 NFOrce Entertainment B.V. (NL)
 WEBZILLA Europe und WEBZILLA INC. (NL & USA)
 Black Lotus Communications (USA)
 
Abgesehen von den genannten Anbietern kann ich folgende Anbieter aus Erfahrung guten Gewissens empfehlen:



 Rackspace.com (USA)
 Softlayer.com (USA)
 i3D.net (NL)
 100TB.com (USA)
 PRQ.SE (SW)
 
Die Liste der Anbieter die ich nicht so empfehlen kann ist lang:
STRATO, Hosteurope, PhoenixNAP, Netrouting, Server.lu, OVH uvm.

Zu Hetzner muss ich sagen, Hetzner ist halt ein günstiger Massenhoster. Alles gut, so lange es läuft, wenn man Probleme hat z.B. zu viele fehlerhafte Sektoren wurde zumindest mir des Öfteren ein Tausch verweigert und wenn die dann defekt war und getauscht wurde, wurde mir *immer *eine Schrottplatte eingebaut. Hetzner ist auch der einzige Anbieter wo mir beide Platten bei einem RAID 1 gleichzeitig abgerauscht sind.
Aber ich würde trotzdem zu Hetzner raten wenn's günstig sein soll, die Leistung ist für das Geld ist halt immer noch gut. Howtoforge.com und deren anderen Sites laufen ja anscheinend auch seit Jahren dort.

Mit NFOrce mache ich Colocation ("Serverhousing"). Kommt einfach auf Dauer viel viel billiger und wenn mal was kaputt ist, schickt man denen die Hardware einfach zu und diese wird dann in meinem Fall dank guter SLA kostenlos getauscht.
Allerdings waren bis jetzt nur Festplatten defekt, ausschalten ist dank Hot Swapping nicht mehr notwendig einfach der Hammer.
Das lohnt sich aber echt nur wenn man ganz genau plant welche Hardware man braucht und ob sich die Anforderungen nicht zu schnell ändern. Bei mir bleiben die Anforderungen (hauptsächlich Streaming) an sich immer die selben, wenn es mal nicht mehr kauft man halt noch einen weiteren Server.

Ich habe mich dafür entschieden und es auch nicht bereut, KVM over IP oder besser Dell DRAC / HP Integrated Lights-Out sind aber Pflicht. Die Hardware die ich benötige kostet auch beim anmieten ein Vermögen, von daher kann man die auch gleich selbst kaufen.



Zitat von Croydon:


> VORSICHT bei Servern im Ausland. Rechtlich gesehen ist, wenn ihr eine  deutsche Webseite auf einem französischen Server betreibt, nicht nur das  deutsche Recht anwendbar, sondern auch das französische! Das kann von  Nachteil sein.


Das versteht sich von selbst. Obwohl, wenn ein Deutscher im Ausland ist denken die meisten ja auch das sie sich wie sie wollen aufführen können und ihr Verhalten keine Konsequenzen hat - man ist ja Deutscher und in Deutschland ist das schließlich nicht so. Ausländisches Recht hat nach meiner Meinung (fast) nur Vorteile, daher habe ich auch keine Server in DE mehr. Stichwort Meinungsfreiheit und Abmahnwahn.


*Zum Thema Werbung:*

In Deutschland ist die "Alles-nehmen-aber-nichts-geben-Mentalität" ausgeprägt wie in kaum einem anderen Land. Alles sollte es am besten kostenfrei und ohne jegliche Gegenleistung geben, diese merkwürdige Mentalität hat ja auch die absurde Diskussion um ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen (BGE) hervorgebracht. Vielleicht kommt das aber auch daher, dass viele Leute dank hoher Mieten und Rekordsteuern kein Geld mehr übrig haben, schwer zu sagen. Aber auf der anderen Seite werden sich die teuersten Autos gekauft und bei Ernährung wird jeder Cent ganz genau umgedreht.

Da bei mir die Einnahmen in den letzten Jahren rapide gesunden sind, habe ich es erst mit einem Hinweis versucht alá _"Bitte ausmachen!" _und dann vor einiger Zeit einfach die User gezwungen ihren AddBlocker zu deaktivieren, ohne kann man die Sites nicht mehr verwenden. antiblock.org hat mir dabei geholfen. Sehr clevere Nutzer können das aber umgehen, ist nur gar nicht so einfach. Ein Hinweis der die finanzielle Situation erklärt ist gerade  Nutzern aus DE nach meiner Erfahrung voll egal.

Das geht aber nur wenn man eine Art Monopolstellung hat, heißt wenn der User das Angebot unbedingt will deaktiviert er halt gezwungenermaßen seinen AddBlocker und darf weiter das Angebot nutzen. Wenn er aber eine Alternative hat und auf keinen Fall Werbung sehen will, ist er halt ganz schnell dauerhaft weg. Bei den meisten meiner Sites gibt's (noch) keine guten Alternativen, von daher sind die Besucherzahlen nur sehr leicht gesunken.


----------



## nowayback (23. Mai 2014)

Hi,

um mich hier abschließend zum Thema nochmal zu melden:

Hetzner schließe ich noch immer aus, aber ich konnte OVH dazu nötigen mir schriftlich zu geben was ich eigentlich wollte und habe dies auch nun bekommen. Daher werd ich es erstmal dabei belassen und dort bleiben (müssen). Abgesehen davon gab es für mich - wie man hier auch nachlesen konnte - keine wirkliche Alternative. 
Ich habe jetzt nicht jeden Anbieter angeschrieben, aber einen Teil schon und zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen, dass selbst bei eigener Hardware mit durchschnittlicher Lebensdauer, keiner an den Preis und die Leistung ran kam, die OVH bietet (leider). Das Einzige was mir im Moment Sorgen bereitet ist, wann die nächste Änderung kommt und wann ich wieder darum kämpfen muss meine gebuchten und bezahlten Leistungen zu bekommen. 

Ich hab nun bei OVH Server in folgender Konfiguration:
1x Intel Xeon E3 1245v2
32 GB Ram
2x2 TB (Sata3) Hdd im Raid 1
21 IP's (noch weitere möglich und im Preis inklusive)
100GB Backup 
Download 1G / Upload 200M
vRack
...
und das ganze für etwa 66€ pro Monat.

Das kann halt niemand anders... zumindest im Moment. 

Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und Empfehlungen.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## phone2marcos (15. Dez. 2015)

Auf vielen läuft auch ein dauerhaftes externes monitoring


----------

